# Spirit Airline adds fees for carry-on bags



## Jennie (Apr 6, 2010)

The following information was sent to me by smartertravel.com
Note that it costs $39. per year to belong to the $9.00 fare club.

Spirit Adds Carry-on Bag Fees of up to $45
April 6, 2010 9:46 am by Carl Unger

Spirit Airlines has added fees for carry-on bags, effective immediately for travel on or after August 1.

Here's the fee breakdown:

    * Personal item: Free
    * Carry-on bag, paid online; $9 fare club members: $20
    * Carry-on bag, paid online, on the phone, or at check-in; non-$9 fare club members: $30
    * Paid at the gate: $45

Items such as umbrellas, strollers, and car seats are also free.

Spirit is concurrently lowering its checked bag fees for $9 Fare Club members:

    * First bag: Old fees $19 online/$25 airport; new fee: $15 domestic, $20 international, $45 checked at gate (both domestic or international)
    * Second bag: Old fee: $25 online or airport; new fee: $15 domestic, $20 international
    * Third through fifth bag: Old fee: $100; new fee: $75 domestic, $80 international

For non-members, some checked bag fees have actually gone up:

    * First bag: Old fees $19 online/$25 airport; new fee: $25 domestic, $30 international, $45 checked at gate (domestic or international)
    * Second bag: Old fee: $25 online or airport; new fee: $30 domestic or international
    * Third through fifth bag: Old fee: $100; new fee: $85 domestic, $90 international

Bottom line: You will pay for bags on Spirit no matter what. This is obviously not a development many travelers will be happy to see, but hopefully the concept of carry-on fees stays relegated to the realm of the ultra-low-cost carrier


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 6, 2010)

This stinks, but then again, I suspect that some airlines beyond just RyanAir have thought about pay toilets on aircraft, and who knows what they will charge for next, wearing clothes?

Actually, I like the bag policies of LCC EasyJet.  They charge for checked bags, but there is effectively no weight limit on your carryon, which is free.


----------



## Kay H (Apr 6, 2010)

Sounds like it is cheaper to check all bags.  No incentive for carryon.  Forget the convenience.  No handy carry on change of clothes or bathing suit in case checked luggage gets lost.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 6, 2010)

Kay H said:


> Sounds like it is cheaper to check all bags.  No incentive for carryon.  Forget the convenience.  No handy carry on change of clothes or bathing suit in case checked luggage gets lost.


One personal bag that will fit under the seat is still allowed for free.  Are you saying you can't fit a change of clothes and a swimsuit in that?  

Consumers have a choice -- if you don't like their policies, you don't have to fly with them.  I know they would be my last choice now.

Kurt


----------



## JudyS (Apr 6, 2010)

Jennie said:


> ...
> * Personal item: Free
> * Carry-on bag, paid online; $9 fare club members: $20
> * Carry-on bag, paid online, on the phone, or at check-in; non-$9 fare club members: $30
> * Paid at the gate: $45...



Knowing Spirit, I assume those fees are for one-way flights, not round-trip.  So, bringing a carry-on bag could cost $90 round-trip!


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 6, 2010)

PigsDad said:


> I know they would be my last choice now.



I've decided that travel should not be experimental, which leaves Spirit at the bottom of my list, just after Greyhound.


----------



## Conan (Apr 6, 2010)

I've heard it suggested that Spirit fliers can wear multiple layers of clothes, and an Abe Lincoln-type stovepipe hat stuffed with extra underwear.  Still no extra fee for the clothes on your back!


----------



## Jennie (Apr 6, 2010)

Conan said:


> I've heard it suggested that Spirit fliers can wear multiple layers of clothes, and an Abe Lincoln-type stovepipe hat stuffed with extra underwear.  Still no extra fee for the clothes on your back!



NOT YET !!!


----------



## Transit (Apr 6, 2010)

Here is Spirit's link on the baggage issue.I don't mind much because on my last flight people were just getting silly with carryons. People had full size baggage trying to put them overhead. Many people on the flight ended up having to check carryons because there just wasn't enough space on the plane .Fault was with Spirit for not enforcing carry on sizes or amounts.It seemed like no one wanted to check anything and carried everything on board with them with no concern for size.I don't like the baggage nickle and dimeing but it seems they are just trying to enforce some common sense.


----------



## amanven (Apr 6, 2010)

So it would appear that if you are a member of the "$9 fare club, you fly cheaper than your bag does!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 6, 2010)

Transit said:


> Here is Spirit's link on the baggage issue.I don't mind much because on my last flight people were just getting silly with carryons. People had full size baggage trying to put them overhead. Many people on the flight ended up having to check carryons because there just wasn't enough space on the plane .Fault was with Spirit for not enforcing carry on sizes or amounts.It seemed like no one wanted to check anything and carried everything on board with them with no concern for size.I don't like the baggage nickle and dimeing but it seems they are just trying to enforce some common sense.



I noticed that on our last Spirit flight, body bag size duffles with wheels!

Last summer on the flight home from Myrtle Beach, they announced way before the plane even showed up, that it was smaller and any bag that couldn't be stuffed under your seat, needed to be gate checked(no fee). I think they did that trying to speed up the departure. Well that was shot when a mom, grandmother and 3 "princess" girls get on late with no assigned seats and no one would move, so they could sit together. It took so long the pilot went back to see what was going on.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 6, 2010)

Spirit makes Delta look gold-plated, with all due respect to Carolinian. [grumble, grumble]


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 7, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> Spirit makes Delta look gold-plated, with all due respect to Carolinian. [grumble, grumble]



Actually, Spirit got the idea from the Delta / Northwest merger, didn't they?:rofl: :rofl:

I read where Ryan Air plans to put in vending machines. http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20100331-712238.html (Note the date of the article, 31 March in the USA which would probably be 1 April in the Republic of Ireland). 

Cheers


----------



## dms1709 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Spirit*

They will be the very last airline I look at.  I usually check my bags, but charging for carry on policy is over the top ridiculous.  Unfortunately, I already have tickets for a flight on them for next fall.

Donna


----------



## Luanne (Apr 7, 2010)

dms1709 said:


> They will be the very last airline I look at.  I usually check my bags, but charging for carry on policy is over the top ridiculous.  Unfortunately, I already have tickets for a flight on them for next fall.
> 
> Donna



Check the fine print.  Many times when airlines have added these types of fees (I'm thinking United when they added the fee for checked bags) if you'd purchased your tickets before a certain date you were exempt.


----------



## geekette (Apr 7, 2010)

Transit said:


> Here is Spirit's link on the baggage issue.I don't mind much because on my last flight people were just getting silly with carryons. People had full size baggage trying to put them overhead. Many people on the flight ended up having to check carryons because there just wasn't enough space on the plane .Fault was with Spirit for not enforcing carry on sizes or amounts.It seemed like no one wanted to check anything and carried everything on board with them with no concern for size.I don't like the baggage nickle and dimeing but it seems they are just trying to enforce some common sense.



YES.  If only the airlines would enforce # and size rules they already have!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 7, 2010)

It is the mindset of the travellers which is the problem. 

I mainly fly SWA, which has the 1st 2 bags free (at 50lbs or less) and a free carryon. I usually check just one bag and carryon my computer bag.  What I see people lugging into the airplane cabin is stupid, but their mindset is 'not to check' to avoid the baggage claim area/wait or theft of their worn underwear. I have a very practiced space stare when anyone is begging for help to stuff their luggage into the overhead cabinet (young, old, female or not, short, one-armed) - as they should have checked it or left it home. I do physical work and if I am injuried, I still have to be there and then pay someone else to lift and lug for me (no matter how much I hurt) as I stand around supervising. And I find a seat where my computer bag is over my head vs the 80lb suitcase belonging to a person 10 rows back.

Truly wish SWA would alter their carryon policy (or enforce it's current size limits). And it would also speed up passenger loading and off-loading.

Just my humble and personal opinion ...

PS I have seen those "wheeled duffel" bags, also. I like the 3 piece attached wheeled bags which are taller than a 5th grader being wheeled down the aisle too. At least the 'pets in the cabin' pay for their cabin space.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 7, 2010)

I had read somewhere that airlines liked the extra fee's in part because they avoided federal airport taxes. Thus, they increased their fares and didn't get hit with a tax at the same time. 

As to Spirit, when you're charging rock bottom prices you'll look for all sorts of ways to make money. My bet is that if they're still cheaper than all the other airlines after the fee's, those that say their the last choice will find they're still right up there as an option. 

Now if all things are equal, then yes, I believe they'll be the last choice. Personally I wouldn't care to fly them but that choice isn't mine to make. They don't fly from our airport.

Perasonally, I've come to hate Delta. But they've been the cheapest option with the best flight times so, we've flown them for the last couple of years. Now they've screwed up their FF program to the point where it's worthless to anyone not an elite member and it take 40,000 miles vs 25,000 miles for an award ticket on other carriers for an award ticket to most destinations. 

It's the first time I've found myself choising slightly more expensive options and perhaps slightly less desirable flight times in years. Delta finally pushed me to far. Will that be the case with Spririt? I certainly hope so! I would really like the airlines to get it in their heads the travelers will set limits and that the extra fee's they want to charge eventually have consequences. Now it's up to the flying public to get that point across. It won't stop until people vote with their wallet.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 7, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> This stinks, but then again, I suspect that some airlines beyond just RyanAir have thought about pay toilets on aircraft, and who knows what they will charge for next, wearing clothes?
> 
> Actually, I like the bag policies of LCC EasyJet.  They charge for checked bags, but there is effectively no weight limit on your carryon, which is free.



According to a report today on The Conusumerist, Ryanair is moving forward with it's plans for pay toilets on it's plane and, they're removing some of the toilets. It will cost an average of $1.40 to use the toilet on Ryanair.
http://consumerist.com/2010/04/ryanair-going-ahead-with-pay-to-potty-plan.html


----------



## Luanne (Apr 7, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> According to a report today on The Conusumerist, Ryanair is moving forward with it's plans for pay toilets on it's plane and, they're removing some of the toilets. It will cost an average of $1.40 to use the toilet on Ryanair.
> http://consumerist.com/2010/04/ryanair-going-ahead-with-pay-to-potty-plan.html



Do you think they'll be offering drinks for free?:hysterical:


----------



## Bruce W (Apr 7, 2010)

Doesn't bother me at all. I use a backpack, and wife a rolling bag smaller than my back pack. I too, can't stand all of the excessive bags carried on, delays the pulling away from the gate, not to mention the struggles getting them out of the overheads after landing. 

Let's see, should I check my bag for whatever, nah, I will drive 20 hours to my destination ( each way), that will spite them, and so much more relaxing for me,    NOT!!


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 7, 2010)

Haven't flown Spirit and certainly don't intend to now. The fees simply have to stop. We need more airlines like Southwest that take the high road as far as fees are concerned


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 8, 2010)

Bruce W said:


> Doesn't bother me at all. I use a backpack, and wife a rolling bag smaller than my back pack. I too, can't stand all of the excessive bags carried on, delays the pulling away from the gate, not to mention the struggles getting them out of the overheads after landing.
> 
> Let's see, should I check my bag for whatever, nah, I will drive 20 hours to my destination ( each way), that will spite them, and so much more relaxing for me,    NOT!!




I wouldn't consider driving 20 hours each way but, we have cut down on the destinations that would require a flight. This year we'll fly 4 times rather than 6. Next year I'm planning on 3 drive to destinations and 3 fly to destinations. 

You can cut back on your air travel without cutting off your nose to spite your face. 

As to the cost of checked bags. We each take one compliance size carry on bag and one smaller "personal item." Since most timeshares have laundry either in the unit or on the grounds, we don't have to take that many clothes. If we buy some of the air removal bags to save space, I bet we could get another 25% in our carry on bags.

Personally, I'd rather check two bags and not take the carry on luggage. But if the airlines are going to play the extra fee game, I'm going to look for ways around it. After all, $50 RT X 6 flights per year works out to an extra $300.

Cut three flights out per year and we cut out $150 in checked bag fee's, up to $1,800 in airfares, and another $600 in rental car expenses. That's a savings of $2,500 by driving 8 to 10 hours and paying for 3 tanks of gas to get there. I think I can make a few cuts if the airlines are going to continue to make a few more digs.


----------



## Kay H (Apr 8, 2010)

I have ressies on Spirit in Aug and I got an email today telling me that since I made my ressies before 4/6, I will be allowed 1 free carryon along with 1 personal item.


----------



## geekette (Apr 8, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> It is the mindset of the travellers which is the problem.
> 
> I mainly fly SWA, which has the 1st 2 bags free (at 50lbs or less) and a free carryon. I usually check just one bag and carryon my computer bag.  What I see people lugging into the airplane cabin is stupid, but their mindset is 'not to check' to avoid the baggage claim area/wait or theft of their worn underwear. I have a very practiced space stare when anyone is begging for help to stuff their luggage into the overhead cabinet (young, old, female or not, short, one-armed) - as they should have checked it or left it home. I do physical work and if I am injuried, I still have to be there and then pay someone else to lift and lug for me (no matter how much I hurt) as I stand around supervising. And I find a seat where my computer bag is over my head vs the 80lb suitcase belonging to a person 10 rows back.
> 
> ...



I don't blame you a bit for doing nothing when someone can't heft their luggage.  I never bring more than I can handle MYSELF.  

I'm with you - If you can't handle your luggage, check it, cuz I'm not doing it.

I don't get what the big deal is with checking a bag.  Yeah, it's out of my sight, out of my control.  I don't understand how it's sooooo inconvenient to check/claim.  Never lost a bag,always received comp for damaged bags.  nothing stolen, but I don't pack valuables.  

the problem is partially with pax mindset, partially with airlines not enforcing their own rules.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Apr 9, 2010)

geekette said:


> I  Never lost a bag,always received comp for damaged bags.  nothing stolen, but I don't pack valuables.
> 
> the problem is partially with pax mindset, partially with airlines not enforcing their own rules.



It depends on the luggage.  

There's no way I'm checking a suitcase packed with $1,000.00+ worth of dive gear.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 10, 2010)

geekette said:


> I don't blame you a bit for doing nothing when someone can't heft their luggage.  I never bring more than I can handle MYSELF.
> 
> I'm with you - If you can't handle your luggage, check it, cuz I'm not doing it....


I have medical equipment in my luggage (a CPAP machine to help me breathe at night.) It's too fragile to check, and it would be a big problem if it broke. I often have nice people offer to help me get my carry-on bag into the overhead bin -- I'm short!


----------



## Bruce W (Apr 13, 2010)

*Letter from Spirit President*

To our valued customers,

We have all seen how carry-on baggage has gotten out of control.  Longer security lines and boarding process, injuries due to overcrowded overhead bins, delayed flights and passenger frustration has become commonplace.

At Spirit, we are always looking for new ways to save you money and improve the customer experience.  We recently announced our latest innovation, which is designed to relieve the carry-on crisis, saving you time and money.

Our solution to the carry-on crisis:

Lowered fares
Lower checked bag fees
Give everyone a free personal item allowance
Allow customers to carry on an additional bag for a fee and give them 
priority boarding so they have time and space to stow their extra bag

Everyone Wins!

We expect total prices to be lower
Security lines will move faster
The boarding process will be smoother
Deplaning will be faster
Passenger and employee safety is improved with less over-stuffed bins

What to expect for travel after August 1st:

We have introduced PENNY PLUS™ fares available to our $9 Fare Club members** that are 1¢ each way plus fuel, taxes and fees*.  If you are not already a member, click here to join.
We have lowered checked bag fees for $9 Fare Club members.  A family of four checking four bags round-trip will save $80.  Double the cost of being a $9 Fare Club member.  Another reason to join now.  Click here to join.
You can bring a FREE personal item onboard, such as a purse, briefcase, backpack or laptop computer.  Other exceptions are:  assistive devices, medicine, umbrella, outer garments (coats, hats, wraps), camera, car seat/stroller, infant diaper bag, reading material for the flight, or food for immediate consumption.
If you choose to bring an extra carry-on bag, you may do so for $20 if purchased online as a $9 Fare Club member or $30 online, at the airport ticket counter or kiosk for non-members.  If you choose to wait until the gate to pay, the fee will be $45 which is not preferred since it will slow the boarding process.
Shorter, faster security and boarding lines.  Less frustration while boarding and deplaning.  Fewer delays.
Happier customers that pay less!

See you onboard soon!  We’ll keep working to improve your experience and lower your fare.

Ben Baldanza 
President and Chief Executive Officer
Spirit Airlines



( by the way, membership in the $9 fare club is free with a Spirit Credit card as long as there is 1 transaction a month. I use it to pay for Netflix) Bruce W


----------



## Jennie (Apr 14, 2010)

I was looking to book tickets for my husband and MIL last summer. It was for something that came up at the last minute, two weeks away. I can't believe how many times their fares changed during the day and night. And the changes were significant--up to 50% lower or higher. I checked on seat availability and the planes seemed greatly undersold. But hubby delayed making a choice and by the time he figured out which dates would work best, the non-stop flights had gone up to high prices. There was a significant enough difference to make it worth changing planes with an hour layover.

When I booked the flights and went on to select seats, I found out that if you want to book a seat in advance, the charge is $9.00. Otherwise you could show up at the airport and accept whatever seat they assigned to you. Not wanting to risk that, I had to pay $9.00 per seat, per person, per segment. That came to $36. extra. Their was a charge too even for the first checked bag. They served no free snacks or beverages on the flights either.

Give me JetBlue anyday. Their customer service is great! No charge for reserving a seat. No charge for the first checked bag. No charge for non-alcoholic beverages and snacks. Credit is issued without asking if there are delays or canceled flights even if it is due to weather or no fault of their own. You have the ability to change flights on-line or by phone, with no charge, days in advance if there are weather reports predicting a _possible_ snowstorm.


----------



## djs (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Letter from Spirit President*

I have a FANTASTIC plan to help those who need to lose weight (or perhaps they want to stop buying scratch tickets as the plan will cure that problem too).  It's actually quite simple, just cut off both hands and you will never be able to grab any food, or scratch a ticket for that matter.

Sure, this is a little extreme, but almost anything can be spun into a positive.  Heck, there was even something positive about the Yankees winning the World Series last year.....I didn't wind up with the 4-day hangover like I did in '04 and '07.

On a serious note though, I'm not so sure I object to fees for carry-on, in fact I'd like to see the overhead bins done with.  I can't think of anything more inefficient than boarding/unboarding a plane and the bags in overhead bins play a big role.  Of course this could be equated to the saying "guns don't kill people, people do" in that the reason the process is so slow is that people try and put foot lockers into the bins.  

The fact that they've had to come out with this joke of a letter speaks volumes about the negative response they've no doubt received.  In the end the market will determine if this idea will stick; one has to think that given the long lead-time before it takes effect, Spirit has already considered that they may have to rescind the policy before it takes effect.


----------



## Kay H (Apr 14, 2010)

For me, $9 member, it is cheaper to check a bag than to carry on, not counting the free personal item, which for me will be a tote bag (large purse). Would never check my meds or netbook.


----------



## djs (Apr 14, 2010)

Kay H said:


> For me, $9 member, it is cheaper to check a bag than to carry on, not counting the free personal item, which for me will be a tote bag (large purse). Would never check my meds or netbook.



And that would be another thing they're trying to do, get people to join the $9 club.


----------



## buffyscrubs (Apr 20, 2010)

There was a significant enough difference to make it worth changing planes with an hour layover.


----------

